# Interview with Rapper Sole--She's saved!



## n_vizion (Jul 22, 2007)

I posted on Entertainment forum as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msfAZiS6Ags&mode=related&search=


----------



## Guyaneek (Jul 24, 2007)

Good for her!  And I'm glad that God is working on Ginuine as she put it!  Glory to God!!!!!


----------



## donna20745 (Jul 24, 2007)

My paster has been talking with Ginuwine to come to christ. But my pastor said that Ginuwine said that he wants to be saved but wants to keep his music and lifestyle too.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jul 24, 2007)

donna20745 said:


> My paster has been talking with Ginuwine to come to christ. But my pastor said that Ginuwine said that he wants to be saved but wants to keep his music and lifestyle too.



Well I guess we need to keep him in prayer!  The devil sounds like he has his head full of lies!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 25, 2007)

donna20745 said:


> My paster has been talking with Ginuwine to come to christ. But my pastor said that Ginuwine said that he wants to be saved but wants to keep his music and lifestyle too.



that has to be a hard life for him to give it. I believe it has to be hard on him to leave the life that has afforded him so much, I mean that is the way that he met his wife. Definitely keep them both in prayer...


----------

